
Web browser performance: What common benchmarks measure - niyazpk
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2010/09/14/performance-what-common-benchmarks-measure.aspx
======
rakkhi
The problem for Microsoft is that at least personally I have used IE (6 - 8),
Chrome, Chromium, Firefox (3 - 4 beta), Opera and Safari.

In everything I do from ordinary surfing to updating my blog to viewing
youtube Chromium beats everything else hands down. From startup where Chromium
is virtually instant to search to every other action which is near realtime. I
get forced to use Firefox 3.6 at work and it so frustrating that I have
Chromium on my personal laptop that I use to search what I want or check
something while I wait.

So M$ can talk as much as it wants about how benchmarks do not test
sufficiently but there is no way I would go back to IE unless IE 9 was at
least as fast as Chromium and then you have to consider the extensions....

